# looking for Magnavox sound board



## bigozone (Sep 7, 2010)

i have a 20" sdtv w/ vcr & dvd built in, but the sound board when out...

the tv model # is 

CT202MW8

my local tv repair guy said he couldn't find a source for the part,,, is it really that hard to locate/purchase the spare when you are an authorized repair center for most every model??

any input would be great.... particularly the part# of the sound board for this model and a link to buy it if possible.

thanks,
bigO

p.s. if anyone perfects the flux capacitors let me know so i can go back in time change a few things in my past:laugh:

mods if this is in the wrong area feel free to move it to the correct sub-forum.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bigozone



After an extensive search there is no listing for the part at all, you have no choice but to call the manufacturer and order it from them. 

Good Luck !


----------

